
Coca-Cola is shutting down Odwalla juice - jedberg
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/business/odwalla-juice-coca-cola/index.html
======
jedberg
The only place I ever saw Odwalla is in tech company micro kitchens. They say
the shutdown is not COVID related, but the loss of those huge corporate
customers can’t be helping.

